# 2x points show in fla



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

Florida State Finals Event Pictures 
Event Number Event Type Double Point 
Show Start Date 09/13/2009 Show End Date 09/13/2009 
Dealer / Host Central Florida SPL #5008 Primary Contact Michael Hadden 
Contact Phone Number 863-221-4189 Contact Email [email protected] 
Competition Season 2009 Website centralfloridaspl.com 
Contact Fax Number 863-294-4597 Secondary Contact 
Secondary Contact Phone Number Competitors Meeting Start Time 
Division information SQ, SQC, IdBL, Bassboxing 
Registration Time Start 9/13/2009 10:00:00 AM Registration End Time 9/13/2009 2:00:00 PM 
Event Start Time 9/13/2009 11:00:00 AM Online Registration False 
Description Gates open at 8:30am. This will also be a dB Drag & Bass Race 2X Event. The fees will be $40 for 1 / $60. for 2 / or $100 for all 4 Events. Trophies will be awarded for 1st-3rd in all classes. Also, a "Ridin Clean" Custom Car,Truck & Bike Show. Prize for SQ or SQC will be $40. cash. Pre-Registration Web Link 
Venue Info 
Venue Name Mtd. Products Venue Address 2487 Tradeport Drive , Suite 100 
Venue City Orlando Venue County 
Venue State Florida Venue Zip Code 32824 
Venue Country United States Location Map Click to view Event Map 
Registration Fee Info 
thanks mike . now lets show up peep's an show that florida still wants to compete


----------

